
Ask HN: Would it be feasible to build an open source mobile OS based on XNU? - aphextron
Isn&#x27;t most of the goodness of iOS (like sandboxing) included within XNU&#x2F;Darwin?<p>As far as I can gather, the &quot;iOS&quot; portion is just a collection of drivers and UI frameworks that could be re-implemented in open source.
======
ocdtrekkie
Building a mobile OS with sandboxing is not hard. Building an app ecosystem
that has the apps people expect to be able to use your mobile OS is extremely
hard.

------
sigjuice
This would not be realistic. XNU is a tiny fraction of iOS. Also, Apple does
not publish the version of XNU that makes up iOS.

